# Problems with Raccoons



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

So I set up my trail camera over a small pile of corn to monitor what deer I had in the area. First couple of days I had plenty of deer coming to the pile, and then this week, my deer are being run off the *****. I am going to switch to apples and see if that helps. Anyone else have a similar problem and what was your solution. And please I don't want information on poisoning the raccoons. I already had one heated argument today with some ignorant jacka$$.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

***** will not run off the deer.


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

When you have 14 plus *****, and the pictures that validate it. They can


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I doubt very much that you have 14 ***** in one picture, but.. I also have 3 ***** on a regular basis feeding with the deer.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

...***** like apples too!


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

Yeah getting past 10 always trips me up.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have always have ***** and some days I go and check the cam and see that there is 50 plus picture, so I can wait to see what is on there then you see that 40 plus of them are *****. It does disappoint you but they have to eat also so I welcome all animals. The ***** will love the apple because it have water in them. You may want to spread the corn out more instead of a pile. You may try putting some peppers and onions around the area but I dont know if that will scare the deer.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Buy a good Coonhound. Some breeds make good pets as well. A Redbone is a fine all around dog.No more ***** or anything else that may be a problem,including any strangers.. Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

I got this video under one of my feeders a few years ago. How many ***** do you see?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

jschace,
try taking your shoes off !


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

I thought I would receive some helpful info, but I was wrong


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Long as you put your corn on the ground, there is just no way to stop the *****. And you will go broke trying to keep the corn available. The best solution I know of is a hanging feeder on a timer. The **** will still show up but the deer will get to know the sound of the feeder and will show up as well. It spreds the corn and gives everyone a little more feeding area.
Apples or anything else that deer eat, **** eat as well.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with the timer. It helps, but they will still climb the feeder and spin the wheel to get some corn once they figure that out. 

Really you'll never have no issues with ****. They're smart little fellers and resourceful. There are things you can do to lessen the issue though. 

If you have that many *****, they will run the deer off. However, if you get their numbers down to a few, they won't bother the deer. 

Try trapping them. **** are easy to trap, and you can sell the hide. If you dont want to, there are plenty of people out there who will. Im not sure where you're located, but if you need a trapper, pm me. I have a good network across the state and im sure I can hook you up with a trustworthy trapper in your area.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Buy a few cage traps and get rid of as many as you can. Selling them is nearly impossible. I have over 50 that are sitting at an auction house in Canada right now. Just make them disappear and fast before they eat all your corn and wallet


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

What you mead **** aren't bringing anything? (Sarcasm). I don't even know if trapping is really worth it anymore


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've got some friends that have been sitting on **** hides for over a year now. Best to just get rid of them however and not waste time getting the hides yourself.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

They're definitely down in price, but they're worth skinning still. Even if they're only going for a few bucks, it only takes 15 minutes to skin and scrape one. I release any small ones that I catch, and only skin the prime pelts.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

beaver said:


> They're definitely down in price, but they're worth skinning still. Even if they're only going for a few bucks, it only takes 15 minutes to skin and scrape one.


Sure wished you lived closer. You could have every one I get. 
Used to let a neighbor **** hunt here. I asked him if he would only hunt on Fri. or Sat. That didn't pan out too well cause his dogs would wake me up @0200-0300 through the week running circles around the barn. Had to get up @ 0400 and be at work @ 0530. After 4 or 5 times of me telling him only Fri. or Sat., I just shut it off completely. 
He didn't work so I guess it really didn't bother him to get me up.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Set your spinner to go off at 7 am(most ***** are denned up by then) and several hours before dark(the deer will compete for the corn and show up as soon as the spinner goes off if it's a place that they feel comfortable-the corn will be gone before the ***** are active). And start trapping. The trapping program will benefit many game species and conserve corn.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Sure wished you lived closer. You could have every one I get.
> Used to let a neighbor **** hunt here. I asked him if he would only hunt on Fri. or Sat. That didn't pan out too well cause his dogs would wake me up @0200-0300 through the week running circles around the barn. Had to get up @ 0400 and be at work @ 0530. After 4 or 5 times of me telling him only Fri. or Sat., I just shut it off completely.
> He didn't work so I guess it really didn't bother him to get me up.


Well, he was 'kind of" working. I'm guessing he was out there in the middle of the night with his hounds **** hunting. One f the things that never appealed to me about **** hunting was running around in the woods in the middle of the night!



supercanoe said:


> Set your spinner to go off at 7 am(most ***** are denned up by then) and several hours before dark(the deer will compete for the corn and show up as soon as the spinner goes off if it's a place that they feel comfortable-the corn will be gone before the ***** are active). And start trapping. The trapping program will benefit many game species and conserve corn.


The best suggestion I've seen so far!


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

I managed to reduce the number of raccoons eating my bait with a little time. I didn't bait the area for over a week. I then put 2 mineral licks out with a small amount of apples. Only a few raccoons showed up, but quickly left seeing there was no corn. I went back a few days later and put more apples out. Number of raccoons showing up at the bait pile was cut down to about 2 to 3. They may like apples, but not as much as corn. The deer are now showing back up at their predictable times as before.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've got a **** problem too.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

If the ***** are on your own property you can kill them now as nuisance creatures. I kill ***** left and right. Start killing them by using a have a Hart trap and then shoot them in the cage. If you ever watch growing deer tv a deer biologist encourages this because raccoons not only kill turkey eggs but a very large **** can even kill a small fawn.


----------



## jschace (May 12, 2015)

It's my property, so that's not a viable option. I did permission to trap this fall, so I will be doing that a few times. And as far as killing as many as I can, well I never kill what I am not going to eat. So I will only kill what I am going to eat. And with a freezer that gets filled with enough game through the hunting season, there isn't a whole lot of room in there for a bunch of raccoons. That's just how I was raised.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Those biologists on the deer hunting tv shows are idiots. What they reccomend is only good for the deer. They have the attitudes that they could care less about the rest of the ecosystem, as long as the stupid deer are thriving. 

As far as killing them as a nuisance without a permit, you better be sure that you can prove a loss from them. Eating your deer corn won't cut it most likely. Not unless you own a deer farm or make a living from feeding deer anyway. You can't just kill them, or anything else, out of season because you think it's a nuisance without having a valid reason. Otherwise, I'd probably be shooting chicken hawks, the neighbors dog, and deer weekly. All of those critters do annoying things on my property, but none cause any real damage in the eyes of the law. I don't raise chickens for a living, so the occasional hen snatched up by the hawk doesn't really matter. That stupid dog never shuts up, but other than raising my blood pressure, it isn't causing any financial strain. Those deer are always eating my garden up and getting hit right in front of my house, causing me to drag them off before they stink..... but..... see the pattern? 

When you put a feeder out, the division of wildlife doesn't distinguish a deer feeder, from a **** feeder, from a squirrel feeder, from a turkey feeder, etc. They are all just feeders. That's why you can't hunt turkeys under your deer feeder. "That corn is for deer, not turkey" won't hold up in court. Just the same as "that corn is for my deer, not the *****" wont.

The only way ***** really hurt any population of other animals, is when people start catching ***** and releasing them into places that already have a balanced predator to prey ratio. Besides disease control, that's why you aren't allowed to trap and release onto other properties. You must euthanize or release on the same property. Most ecosystems will balance out without our help.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

beaver said:


> Those biologists on the deer hunting tv shows are idiots. What they reccomend is only good for the deer. They have the attitudes that they could care less about the rest of the ecosystem, as long as the stupid deer are thriving.
> 
> As far as killing them as a nuisance without a permit, you better be sure that you can prove a loss from them. Eating your deer corn won't cut it most likely. Not unless you own a deer farm or make a living from feeding deer anyway. You can't just kill them, or anything else, out of season because you think it's a nuisance without having a valid reason. Otherwise, I'd probably be shooting chicken hawks, the neighbors dog, and deer weekly. All of those critters do annoying things on my property, but none cause any real damage in the eyes of the law. I don't raise chickens for a living, so the occasional hen snatched up by the hawk doesn't really matter. That stupid dog never shuts up, but other than raising my blood pressure, it isn't causing any financial strain. Those deer are always eating my garden up and getting hit right in front of my house, causing me to drag them off before they stink..... but..... see the pattern?
> 
> ...


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nowhere did I say I was killing ***** over a deer feeder. The nuisance raccoons I kill every summer ruin our sweet corn even when we try keeping them out with electrical fences. I was merely stating the fact that racoons need to be controlled just like coyotes do. As for you stating that most ecosystems will balance themselves out naturally, I think you should think again on that. When was the last time you saw a pheasant or grouse here in Ohio? If you don't like killing animals or trapping them then don't do it, but please don't tell me I'm in the wrong when it is clearly stated that I can if they are being destructive on my property which they are.

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-15-03

(4) Nuisance wild animals which cannot be live-trapped because of certain conditions may be killed only after applying for and receiving written permission from the chief of the division of wildlife or their designee. No such written permission is required to kill or use lethal means of control for the following nuisance wild animals unless otherwise provided in paragraph (H) of this rule:

(a) Beaver

(b) Chipmunk

(c) Mice

(d) Shrews

(e) Voles

(f) Moles

(g) Muskrat

(h) Opossum

(i) Raccoon

(j) Rats

(k) Red, gray, fox and flying squirrels

(l) Skunks

(m) Woodchucks

 Coyote

(o) Red or gray fox


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a licensed nuisance trapper and a former director for the OSTA. Trust me, I have no issue killing animals. The reason grouse are no longer existant, has nothing to do with predators and everything to do with humans. 

I was simply keeping my post online with the original post which had issues with deer feeders.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I agree with you on the fact it wouldn't be considered a nuisance creature if baiting the area. This is just my opinion but I think that we see raccoon running rampant because hardly anyone traps anymore. In the late 60's and early 70's my uncles trapped like crazy because of a strong fur market back then. It seemed like there were grouse all around and pheasant were around too. I understand that a lot of it has to do with humans changing the land and forestry management, but I still do believe that the raccoon abundance has played a role in the decline.
_
Grouse populations in Ohio do not reach the high densities or undergo the dramatic population cycles found in some parts of the range. In good habitat, fall grouse densities may average five to eight birds per 100 acres. Populations fluctuate in response to variations in annual reproductive success and survival. Recent Ohio studies have found the annual survival rate of adult males was 45 – 50 percent; survival of females and juveniles was somewhat lower and ranged from 15 – 35 percent. Most mortality was attributed to avian predators such as Cooper’s hawks, great-horned and barred owls, and mammalian predators such as raccoons, foxes, and mink. Hunting had little impact on grouse populations._

To the original poster, I think the best option is to just set the feeder for a minimal amount of corn and at daylight hunting hours.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe that the timber and agricultural industry has the biggest impact on the decline of our game birds. However, you'll never see the state releasing any official information or statements that might elude to that being the case. There is way too much money in those industries for that. Not to mention the fact that the DOW and ODNR are basically ran by the department of agriculture now.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

**** like feeders too. Dirty rotten thieves.
View attachment 194399
View attachment 194399


----------



## BuckeyeBob (Apr 10, 2015)

jschace said:


> So I set up my trail camera over a small pile of corn to monitor what deer I had in the area. First couple of days I had plenty of deer coming to the pile, and then this week, my deer are being run off the *****. I am going to switch to apples and see if that helps. Anyone else have a similar problem and what was your solution. And please I don't want information on poisoning the raccoons. I already had one heated argument today with some ignorant jacka$$.


jschace,
You are not going to be able to keep the ***** away. And I do not believe that the ***** are chasing the deer away. I have been using a feeder for years and I have pictures of deer, turkeys and ***** all at the feeder at the same time. If you decide to go with a feeder, instead of dumping a pile on the ground, go to Tractor Supply and buy a Solar Fence Charger for about $100.00. Hook the fence charger to the small cage/guard around the spinner plate. I used to get pictures like bobk posted of ***** hanging on my cage/guard and spinning the plate. I even had pictures of deer sticking there tongue thru the cage and spinning the plate. I used to go thru a lot of corn, but since I attached the fence charger to the feeder, the corn lasts a lot longer.


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

jschace said:


> It's my property, so that's not a viable option. I did permission to trap this fall, so I will be doing that a few times. And as far as killing as many as I can, well I never kill what I am not going to eat. So I will only kill what I am going to eat. And with a freezer that gets filled with enough game through the hunting season, there isn't a whole lot of room in there for a bunch of raccoons. That's just how I was raised.


Glad to hear that. Wildlife lives matter too!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I stand with wildlife said:


> Glad to hear that. Wildlife lives matter too!


Besides this post is 5 years old. They carry more diseases and parasites than any other animal in our area of the country, you dont see them dropping rabies pellets from air planes for the bunnies your hugging do you?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Roflmao.


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

miked913 said:


> Besides this post is 5 years old. They carry more diseases and parasites than any other animal in our area of the country, you dont see them dropping rabies pellets from air planes for the bunnies your hugging do you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Rabies in rabbits is rare and you have a better chance of dying from a lightning strike than from rabies. If rabies were as prevalent as the game commissions would like you to believe, wildlife rehabbers would not be barred from vaccinating animals before they are released and every hunter and trapper would be required to have the rabies pre-exposure series of shots and have their titers checked every few years before handling their kills or bathing their hunting dogs. Before you fault raccoons, take a look in the mirror! Humans are the most destructive species on earth and Covid 19 has proven that some are the dumbest as well. Also cats (and dogs) carry parasites that can be transmitted to humans especially small children, yet we have laws that protect feral cats.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

........ dang I'm going to have to start looking at the dates again


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

beaver said:


> I believe that the timber and agricultural industry has the biggest impact on the decline of our game birds. However, you'll never see the state releasing any official information or statements that might elude to that being the case. There is way too much money in those industries for that. Not to mention the fact that the DOW and ODNR are basically ran by the department of agriculture now.





ironman172 said:


> I had problem 25lbs of corn gone overnight with no deer pictures, adjusted the laser right over the feeder bottom, and boom see why..... ***** 6 sets of eyeballs up the tree with a couple at the feeder..... live trap to thin..... I usually would close it when I would leave , but once I didn't, after that just pictures of buzzards trying to get to the unfortunate **** , but never had a issue after that with the ***** , they got educated by accident, I hate seeing any animal suffer , that was many years ago , not suggesting doing it but it is **** season I believe, hunt them..... put a camera out with flash , sit and wait for the flash going off and let the #4 buck go
> The older game cameras had flashes
> Other wise stop feeding or feed more they'll bring more friends


Sorry but cruelty is wrong regardless of the reason and thankfully at least here feeding deer for any reason is illegal.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wrong.not illegal


I stand with wildlife said:


> Sorry but cruelty is wrong regardless of the reason and thankfully .........."at least here"....... feeding deer for any reason is illegal.


Where is here?

.... go away troll ..... go hug a tree


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

ironman172 said:


> Wrong.not illegal
> 
> Where is here?
> 
> .... go away troll ..... go hug a tree


1st amendment guarantees free speech! 


ironman172 said:


> Wrong.not illegal
> 
> Where is here?
> 
> .... go away troll ..... go hug a tree


Pennsylvania where it is ILLEGAL to bait deer !


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

Here is the list: Deer Baiting Laws In 50 States – State Deer Baiting Regulations | OUTDOOREVER


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

There is nothing wrong with hunting to put food on the table and thankfully most aren't too lazy to actually the animal rather than ambush it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A *DEER* HUNTER MAY Hunt *deer* over *bait*, except on public land and in the Disease Surveillance Area. The placement of or use of *bait* (salt, minerals, or any food) to attract or feed *deer* within the DSA boundaries is prohibited, as is the hunting of *deer* by the aid of *bait*. ...
Just go away


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

ironman172 said:


> A *DEER* HUNTER MAY Hunt *deer* over *bait*, except on public land and in the Disease Surveillance Area. The placement of or use of *bait* (salt, minerals, or any food) to attract or feed *deer* within the DSA boundaries is prohibited, as is the hunting of *deer* by the aid of *bait*. ...
> Just go away


Still a lazy way to hunt no matter how you look at it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> I doubt very much that you have 14 ***** in one picture, but.. I also have 3 ***** on a regular basis feeding with the deer.


I have many pics of deer and **** in the same baiting site. But I never made a pile of it. I scattered the corn and apples around to give them room to spread out.




I stand with wildlife said:


> There is nothing wrong with hunting to put food on the table and thankfully most aren't too lazy to actually the animal rather than ambush it.


What do you call sitting on a stand? That's an ambush as well. You can bait all you want, but the deer have to come when you're hunting the site. There are no guarantees.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The guy joined today to start problems, the mods hopefully already removed him. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

buckeyebowman said:


> I have many pics of deer and **** in the same baiting site. But I never made a pile of it. I scattered the corn and apples around to give them room to spread out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is and so is driving a field, but when you are baiting them the odds are greatly enhanced in your favor.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I stand with wildlife said:


> 1st amendment guarantees free speech!


You might want to check out the TOS for this site and how the 1st amendment applies to OGF. Being a new member, you may be unaware. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

miked913 said:


> The guy joined today to start problems, the mods hopefully already removed him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk





One guy and a boat said:


> You might want to check out the TOS for this site and how the 1st amendment applies to OGF. Being a new member, you may be unaware.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Regardless of what those are, I will always stand with wildlife against their cruel or inhumane treatment which is the post that brought me here in the first place.


One guy and a boat said:


> You might want to check out the TOS for this site and how the 1st amendment applies to OGF. Being a new member, you may be unaware.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk





One guy and a boat said:


> You might want to check out the TOS for this site and how the 1st amendment applies to OGF. Being a new member, you may be unaware.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


I've not posted anything false nor have I used foul language and I will always take a stand against those who believe that cruelty to animals is fine and dandy as long as it serves their purpose which is what brought me to this site in the first place.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

What is your point? You're on a public hunting and fishing site? Why are you here? If you don't like it don't read it and just go away.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I stand with wildlife said:


> I've not posted anything false nor have I used foul language


Yep, that was the whole TOS. Was just just some advice to help you stay on your soapbox longer. Good luck. 


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> What is your point? You're on a public hunting and fishing site? Why are you here? If you don't like it don't read it and just go away.


The inhumane treatment of any animal disgusts me and those who look the other way is the reason that the mentality behind it still exists.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I stand with wildlife said:


> The inhumane treatment of any animal disgusts me and those who look the other way is the reason that the mentality behind it still exists.


You're a MORON! Have a good day!


----------



## I stand with wildlife (Dec 1, 2020)

I hope you have a great day as well.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The ignor/block button is your friend! They should just call it the ignorance button.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have pictures all the time on my feed of deer and ***** eating together. If your around Newark area I will take care of your **** population. I am a trapper.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kill the *****. Only way you will stop them. Either trap them shoot them or poison them.


----------

